# صباح الخير



## فارس الليل (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا عضو جديد عليكم 

بس احب ابدا تفاعلي معاكم 

بموضوع اقتراح 

اني سوف اعمل موضوع السنكثار اليومي 

يعني اضع موضوع في القسم المسيحي العام  وكل يوم اضع سيره القديس اليوميه 


ارجو ان تتم الموافقه علي اقتراحي 


نعمه الرب يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم تحل عليكم 

فارس الليل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2009)

يا صبااااااااح الفل 

أهلا بيك معانا يا فارس 

الأقتراح ده بالفعل موجود قبل كده على الرابط 

السنكسار اليومى 

بس صاحبة الموضوع متغيبة بقالها فترة 

ممكن أنت تدخل تكمل عليه أبتداء من النهارده 

وربنا يبارك تعبك مقدما يا فندم 

ومنورنااااااااا ​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى العزيز*
**​


----------



## فارس الليل (15 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يخليكم 

باذن السيد المسيح راح ابدا 

بوضع السنكسار كل يوم 

محبه يسوع المسيح تنعم عليكم 

تحياتي


----------



## فارس الليل (19 أغسطس 2009)

لماذا لم يتم الرد علي اي يوم في السنكسار 

المفروض كل يوم يتم الرد علي الموضوع وقرائه السنكسار 


تحياتي


----------

